# GAMES OF THE WEEK (Dec 8-Dec 14)



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Here are some huge games for some undefeated teams.

Tuesday - St. Joseph's at Boston College
Arizona at Texas

Thursday - Purdue at Oklahoma

Saturday - Marquette at Arizona
Kentucky at Michigan St


What are some other key games this week?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It may not be the greatest but Illinois (4-1) vs Providence (3-1) at Madison Square Garden on Tuesday on ESPN..

North Carolina to the United Center to Madison Square Garden... Lucky kids at Illinois.. Some of the greatest places to play!

Theres also Illinois vs Memphis Saturday that could be good


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas vs Oregon---Kansas City, Satuday


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Yep, those are all interesting games.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Xavier @ Mississippi State

Since, MSU is undefeated.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dec. 10th Maryland @ Florida
Dec. 13th Florida @ Louisville

Can either of these teams knock off number 2? Both have shown a ton of potential so far, but are they for real?

Florida @ Louisville - The mentor-Pitino comes in as the underdog when he faces his former player / assistant coach, Billy Donovan. Will Donovan get career win #1 vs. Pitino? 

Tiny Providence College put them both on the map with a trip to the Final Four in '87.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Florida at Louisville

Billy Donovan's mentor is Pitino. He learned under Pitino at Kentucky. Can he beat Pitino?

Kentucky at Michigan State

Record setting crowd of more than 75,000 people makes this game a part of history in college basketball and the most important game of the week.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Florida at Louisville
> 
> Billy Donovan's mentor is Pitino. He learned under Pitino at Kentucky. Can he beat Pitino?
> ...


Donovan played for Pitino at Providence. Then Donovan played for Pitino with the Knicks. THEN Donovan was an assistant at Kentucky for Pitino. Donovan is 0-2 when playing against Pitino but he is going in with the 2nd ranked team in the country. Should be great, no matter how many people are watching a basketball game from HORRIBLE seats.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

KU v Fort Hayes State- only for the purpose of KU getting back on track

SU - Binghamton (sat) - see if Forth can continue to do well (12 rebs last game)


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

Illinois vs. Memphis
It will match two of the fastest guards in the nation in Dee Brown vs. Antonio Burks. Should be a good game as long as Memphis can continue to hit the outside shots(There hitting an incredible 43% as a team from beyond the arc and making more than 10 a game).


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Theres also Illinois vs Memphis Saturday that could be good



I'm going


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> I'm going


Have fun with this fun team to watch! I might be going


----------



## Topper1974 (Dec 8, 2003)

Florida vs Louisville should be a good game. I would definitely give the edge to Florida this time around. However, if the Cards get hot from the field, they might surprise the Gators.

Of course, I'm also looking forward to Kentucky at Michigan State. It should be a fun one. I just hope that the Wildcats are healthy and play a better game than they did last weekend.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

*junior*

You left out The Battle in Seattle.

An undefeated Mizzou team vs the Zags.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: junior*



> Originally posted by <b>stan.6</b>!
> You left out The Battle in Seattle.
> 
> An undefeated Mizzou team vs the Zags.


when is that game?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

In my last undefeated thread I have that Mizz - Gonz game being on Dec 17 (next Wednesday). Is that the wrong date?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> In my last undefeated thread I have that Mizz - Gonz game being on Dec 17 (next Wednesday). Is that the wrong date?


This coming Saturday on CBS.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Look at the Georgia Tech vs. Saint Louis game!

This might not sound like much of a game looking at St. Louis's record (3-2) and also looking at how Georgia Tech has been playing lately. So why do I put it in there as a game to watch you might ask...well for three reasons:

#1- Is'Mail Muhammed- He's amazing. A absolute top ten "winner" on sportscenter EVERY time he plays. He has pulled off an average of 2 AMAZING dunks per game. He is a total absolute joy to watch and still only a Junior.

#2- St. Louis almost upset a #7 Arizona team last week. The score was 68-67 and St. Louis outplayed Arizona. St. Louis is the kind of team that could pull off a big upset any given week.

#3- Will Bynum is eligible. He almost certainly will not start, but should see some valuable minutes that will tell how good he is. If he's good that provides a VERY good <u>backup</u> to Jarrett Jack and make this incredibly deep Georgia Tech team even deeper. Plus, if he is really good we might see tech go to 4 gaurds, Jack, Bynum, Elder, and Lewis in the starting lineup of the next game. At this point though, dont look for any changes.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

P.S. I wish someone would vote how my responses are to these threads.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> P.S. I wish someone would vote how my responses are to these threads.


Take your time, It just takes time to get pople to give out votes. I only started getting votes once I reached about 300 posts.

As a new poster it's probably a good thing not getting any votes. The only time you would get votes is if you are pissing someone off.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> This coming Saturday on CBS.


do you know the time? If it is around 1pm CDT, I woudl not be able to see the game. I will be at Kemper Arena in Kansas City to watch a "re-match" of last season, Kansas vs Oregon. Should be very interesting matchup


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lemme check.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> do you know the time? If it is around 1pm CDT, I woudl not be able to see the game. I will be at Kemper Arena in Kansas City to watch a "re-match" of last season, Kansas vs Oregon. Should be very interesting matchup


Yes the game is on at 1 CST.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

Saturday 2:00 eastern - It's on CBS I think.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes the game is on at 1 CST.


darn that is one Mizzou game that I wanted to see, but ohh well, I am going to be live at one other game that I rather to see.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

sorry bout' that.

If you were the oddsmaker? - I would have a tough time with this one.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gonzaga has to be the favourite at home (I'd say 3 pt favourite)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

kansasalum, 

If you really want to see the game set your VCR to record it.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

*" at home"*

Not technically, 

I hear ya though. In Seattle I'd think your pretty close. Anywhere from PickEm to +3 Zags. I hope to see a Mizzou team that plays to it's potential. Should be an interesting matchup.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> kansasalum,
> 
> If you really want to see the game set your VCR to record it.


true, I could. I just hope at Kemper Arena, I hope they don't mention the score.


stan.6, Seattle would be considered as a home game for 'Zage. Mizzou at Gonzaga is a big game, and that is one of the reasons why the game is at Key Arena in Seattle over at Gonzaga. Last year, KU/ORegon game was at Portland instead on campus. 

I am not sure how many schools give up a home game to play on a "so-called" neutral floor every season. I knwo the Jayhawks play at Kemper Arena in Kansas City every year. North Carolina plays in Greensboro, NC or Charolette once or twice a year gving up a home game. 

so if you think about it, majority of the crowd will be Zaga fans, and it will be very much like a home game. I go to the Kemper game every year when Kansas is in town, and us Kansas fans called in "Allen Field House East". 

If you think about it every othe year, Mizzou gives up a home game to play Illinois in Saint Louis, MO.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

*kansasalumn*

The Braggin' Rights game in St. Louis is neutral. The crowd is pretty close to 50%-50.

I'd love to see that game in person. I'ts the toughest ticket to get in the city.

I think both schools give up a home game because this has turned into a major event and a game the fans relish.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Have fun with this fun team to watch! I might be going


Nice... Hopefully they respond to that Providence game... :sigh:


----------

